# New User! Just got some cameras and need help id'ing them!!



## contraversy (May 12, 2012)

Hey guys!!!
I am new here, and I cant wait to get to know all of ya!. But I would like to introduce myself and follow up with a question. I got about 10 Cameras in a group buy and I need help identifying them

One in particular, and we can do the rest if allowed by moderators/rules!!

First one is a Zeiss Ikon Contax, but that is all i got, I dont know what model it is, I see tons of different models but i want to know for sure what i have! Here is a pic (any help will be greatly appreciated!! )


----------



## tirediron (May 12, 2012)

*Moving to the Collector's Corner for better exposure (Pun fully intended).*


----------



## tirediron (May 12, 2012)

That's a really nice Contax range-finder, but I'm afraid I can't really help you any more than that.  I'm sure that Compur or one of our other very knowlegable antique experts will be along shortly.


----------



## compur (May 13, 2012)

It's a Contax IIa

Very nice.


----------



## ambaker (May 13, 2012)

According to the serial number, it looks like it was made in the last half of 1950.  

P,	 97,001-100,000,	 11/1949 to 6/1950
S,	 20,001-28,000,	 7/1950 to 4/1951 <---


----------

